
Plasma flow near sun’s surface explains sunspots, other solar phenomena - njarboe
https://www.washington.edu/news/2019/09/19/plasma-flow-near-suns-surface-explains-sunspots-other-solar-phenomena/
======
njarboe
The journal article this is based on can be found here:

[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5087613](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5087613)

